# ticking and drifting



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

if there is tickiing coming from your engine.....thats bad right?

im taking it to a place there going to do a diagnostic on it and maybe tell me what the hell is going on.

i also drifted for the first time it was fun i enjoy it theroughly!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The ticking is the lifters or something called "Spark Knock" which is where the spark plug doesn't spark. It archs somewhere along the wire to the block. But that is very rare. Your case would be either an exhuast leak or ticking lifters.

Let me guess it is on the passenger bank of the engine


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

yeah sounds like it

my dad said it might need more oil

are lifters expensive to fix?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i think its an exhaust leak , ive heard that kind of noise before


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

does it do it all the time or does it stop after it warms up


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

it does it all the time even after it warms up. but i did put a quart of oil in it and it stoped. so no more problems from that anymore i guess it wasnt a lifter, or it was and the oil helped.


----------

